# Water Vs Milk



## Lone Wolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Over the years I have used skim milk in my shakes looking back and knowing that milk is not really all that good tons of sugar, I have started useing water instead less fat gain.
Now bulking will this be a problem?
Do you guys use milk or water and why?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem with milk.

Just account for calories.


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2009)

Tons of sugar? A cup has roughly 12 grams of sugar. I would hardly call that a "ton".

Why do you think it would make you gain fat? Account for the cals, like Iain said, and you are fine.

On a bulk, I don't see why you wouldn't want to go with milk. Extra calories! That is what you want.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

i crave my shake more than i crave a lot of the healthy meals i've prepared over the years.  chocolate whey + skim milk = chocolatey goodness.  on a bulk especially, there is no reason to drink it with only water


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> i crave my shake more than i crave a lot of the healthy meals i've prepared over the years.  chocolate whey + skim milk = chocolatey goodness.  on a bulk especially, there is no reason to drink it with only water



Same here. I like to throw a scoop or 2 of instant coffee in there too.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> No problem with milk.
> 
> Just account for calories.



Agreed, I am a big believer in drinking milk, I have two shakes per day with 1% milk.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 11, 2009)

calories in vs. calories out.

When I bulk I tend to use Milk cause I have a hard time getting calories in sometimes. More water when cutting cause I like to eat.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 12, 2009)

I drink 2% and that is only because i have a hard time finding lactose free whole milk.  I know lactaid makes it but its never available where i shop.  With that being said, i have used Whole milk on a cut and its all about calories at the end of the day.  Whole milk owns all other milks in terms of taste.  Ill trade 4 grams of fat(vs 2% milk with only 5grams of fat and whole has about 9).  
All my kids drink are whole milk.


----------



## robertm1082002 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Water vs Milk*

When I mixed milk with my protein shakes, man did my farts stink. I won't do it anymore. I coundn't stand the smell it was so bad. I only use water now and I take in  200 + grams of protein a day.


----------



## tailender1 (Dec 26, 2009)

i think milk is the best.


----------



## T_man (Dec 30, 2009)

On a bulk, when I'm thirsty I usually have a cup of milk with about a quarter to half a cup of water just to get that thirst quenched. It's hard getting the calories in on a bulk, milk makes it a tad easier. Has good nutrition as well.


----------



## tballz (Dec 30, 2009)

For some reason milk gets a bad rap.  I drink 1gal about 2-3 days and do not put on extra pounds.   It's a good protein source and complex carb source.


----------



## CG (Dec 30, 2009)

sugar, milk, come on.. its fuckin natural sugar bro! its not refined, processed and added as a factory made product. I LOVE milk, and no matter what my diet is like, i make sure there is room for milk in there, every day, at least 12 oz..


----------



## tballz (Dec 30, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> sugar, milk, come on.. its fuckin natural sugar bro! its not refined, processed and added as a factory made product. I LOVE milk, and no matter what my diet is like, i make sure there is room for milk in there, every day, at least 12 oz..



That's what I'm saying......


----------



## peptides (Jan 4, 2010)

For me milk is the best to use when making  shakes because it  has more nutrients than  water


----------



## nightwalkerone (Jan 7, 2010)

everyone here is talking about milkshakes and protien shakes. basically there are many things that have been added, but what is bad about just drinking straight milk? what are the main advantages of all the additions?


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's a little tip to making your shakes taste richer if you decide to _not _use milk...

USE LESS WATER

The more concentrated the shake, the more it'll taste like...a milkshake!  

Just drink more water afterwards if you need to wash down all that goodness.


----------



## xx1100 (Jan 13, 2010)

My grandpa says milk is why he can do anything at age 70...
(im thinking most of that is genome)

Milk... is all natural goodness... quit thinking about just your muscle/fat and think about your bones too. 

Milk > water.
Hell, buy it straight from the tank if you can. Store bought milk is loaded with crappy harmful preservatives anyway.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 14, 2010)

Well there's lots of folks out there researching milk and would disagree with all the excitement in this thread.  I do like to remind people that we are pretty much the only animal that finds a reason to pull from the tit of an animal long after we're adults, and its not even of the same species.  The hormonal profile and nutritious profile could be argued to be made specifically for the nurturing of young 4 chambered stomach bovine animals.  I saw tons of this type of research when I was vegetarian

....But I digress


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 14, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Well there's lots of folks out there researching milk and would disagree with all the excitement in this thread.  I do like to remind people that we are pretty much the only animal that finds a reason to pull from the tit of an animal long after we're adults, and its not even of the same species.  The hormonal profile and nutritious profile could be argued to be made specifically for the nurturing of young 4 chambered stomach bovine animals.  I saw tons of this type of research when I was vegetarian
> 
> ....But I digress



We're also the only animals on this lovely planet whom cook our food. Many use that argument for a raw food diet. I choose to cook my food and pull milk from the tit as I'm not living in denial. Come on now, isn't it obvious, we are aliens to this planet so we need to kill, suck, and burn everything in our path so we're nice and big when the mother ship returns to take us home


----------



## FMJ (Jan 14, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> We're also the only animals on this lovely planet whom cook our food. Many use that argument for a raw food diet. I choose to cook my food and pull milk from the tit as I'm not living in denial. Come on now, isn't it obvious, we are aliens to this planet so we need to kill, suck, and burn everything in our path so we're nice and big when the mother ship returns to take us home


 

Agreed! I think if other living things on this planet were smart enough to determine the nutritional facts of things they eat, they would drink more milk instead of waiting in a bush, staving for three days waiting for a gazelle to walk by.


----------

